# Fuji 2.0 vs Fuji 3.0



## aperezy (May 24, 2012)

Hello All

I am upgrading my Specialized Allex Comp. Aluminum to a carbon bike. I am aiming for a Fuji Altamira Model. I have been researching and honestly the information is overwhelming. 

Now I see minor differences (components) between the 2.0 and 3.0 and I would like to ask the forum any advice. Is it a huge diff Shimano 105 comp vs Shimano Ultegra

Thanks so much 
Alfredo


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Ride them both. See if you think there's a huge difference.
(Hint... there isn't. Most people would be hard pressed to tell the difference) 

With that said, the MSRP for the 2.0 is $2800 and the 3.0 is $2500. For $300 I'd probably go with the 2.0 because it may hold resale value a little better and be easier to sell down the road.

But it's best for you to try both. See if you think the 2.0 rides $300 better.


----------



## aperezy (May 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for your post, 

Now every store I go they don't have the 2.0 for a test so they are telling me ride the 3.0 is the same frame. So it is annoying honestly. 

Now at Performance Bike the 3.0 is at 2000 $ and a special one they have call 3.0 Performance Exclusive is at 1799$

When it comes to budget is different to add 300$ to a 1700 bill that to a 2300 bill

Thanks so much and any other comments is welcome...really tough to get a good sales advice in stores

Alfredo


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

aperezy said:


> Thanks so much for your post,
> 
> Now every store I go they don't have the 2.0 for a test so they are telling me ride the 3.0 is the same frame. So it is annoying honestly.


Understandable, but every shop can't carry every model and size of every brand. 

There shouldn't be and difference in feel between the 2.0 frame and 3.0 frame. So if you like one, you'll like the other. If they don't have the 2.0, ride a different bike that has an Ultegra setup. The bike will fit and ride different, but you'll at least be able to try out the Ultegra and see if you notice much difference in the shifting.



> Now at Performance Bike the 3.0 is at 2000 $ and a special one they have call 3.0 Performance Exclusive is at 1799$


 The "speical" one is only special in that they downgraded some parts to sell it cheaper (only at Performance). Not that there's anything wrong with it.

You can get the 2011 3.0 for $1800
Fuji Altamira 3.0 Road Bike - Bike Closeouts



> When it comes to budget is different to add 300$ to a 1700 bill that to a 2300 bill


Not sure what you're getting at here. It's still a $300 difference.
$1700 Fuji Altamira 3.0 Road Bike -- Performance Exclusive - Performance Sales Exclusions
$2000 Fuji Altamira 2.0 Road Bike -- Performance Exclusive - Performance Sales Exclusions


----------



## aperezy (May 24, 2012)

thanks again for your promptly response.

I will schedule a test taking your recommendations. I will get it at Performance bike because they have a great offer on top what you pay to spend it in the store. The regular 2012 2.0 is 2300 I my budget only is 2000 so that's why I doing more analysis

I saw that 2.0 is 1 pound lighter...I guess is the components!

One last thing is there any recommendation on the Bike finish, I see that some carbon are more glossy than others? 

Thanks so much for your kindness and resposes

Cheers
Alfredo


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

aperezy said:


> thanks again for your promptly response.
> 
> I will schedule a test taking your recommendations. I will get it at Performance bike because they have a great offer on top what you pay to spend it in the store. The regular 2012 2.0 is 2300 I my budget only is 2000 so that's why I doing more analysis


Yes getting the in store points is a good deal.



> I saw that 2.0 is 1 pound lighter...I guess is the components!


Yes. The Ultegra vs 105 and there are a few other differences I think in the seatpost, handlebar, and saddle.
1 pound is the "list" weight. Those are generally not that accurate. Even the same model from one to the next one will vary some. The 2.0 should weigh less than the 3.0 but could very likely just be a few grams to over a pound. 



> One last thing is there any recommendation on the Bike finish, I see that some carbon are more glossy than others?


It's about as important as the color. If you think it's pretty, that's all that matters.


----------



## Maniton (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a review just a few threads further down on my 3.0. I would love to have Ultegra components, but I like the color scheme of the 3.0 better than the 2.0.

I suspect the 2.0 is like the 3.0 with a natural carbon finish. Some like it, I don't actually care for it that much. I would still buy it in a heart beat, but I do like a shiny finish.

You can't lose with either of the two bikes--provided they fit you well. Good luck!


----------



## aperezy (May 24, 2012)

Thanks Maniton...I bought the 3.0 it has 105 components but all of them are 105 so it feels in Synch. 

Cheers


----------

